# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Armoracia (Rorippa) aquatica



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

I just got 3 plants of Armoracia aquatica, the genus may also be given as Rorippa. It's been in my tank for a week now and it is the 'fizziest' thing in my tank. It's really taking off, producing new roots and getting new leaves. If it stays small, it is a perfect foreground to midground plant.

t's turning out to be a nice addition. If you get the chance, I highly recommend people try it. I'll post some of my own pictures once this plant fills out a bit.


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

...


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

....


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

.....


----------

